# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Would anyone be interested in buying my Canon 50D camera?

## Gage

I have been reluctant to sell my Canon 50D camera due to having no wide angle or normal range lens to use for my upgraded camera (the Canon 5D Mark II), but I am considering selling my Canon 50D if I am able to get a good price for it (in order to buy said lens). This camera was used from March 2010, the first event I used it for being a Rand Paul 2010 event at the Evangel Center in Louisville, Kentucky, and was the only camera I used during Ron Paul's entire presidential campaign in 2011 and 2012. So this camera has documented a wide range of the liberty movement.

I would be willing to include the kit lens (that comes with many of Canon's cameras), the 18-55 f/3.5-5.6, as well. As well as a few batteries so you can start using it once you receive it. It is still in great condition, and has no defects or damage.

I would like to sell it for a bit under what I paid for it a few years ago, around $500. So if anyone is interested, let me know if you would be willing to pay that much.

Here are a few of the photos that I took with the camera (lens used differs):

----------


## scrosnoe

Nice camera; nice work!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Really nice camera.. Unfortunately I already own a 40D...

----------


## Gage

> Really nice camera.. Unfortunately I already own a 40D...


But has it photographed RON PAUL?

----------


## eduardo89

> Really nice camera.. Unfortunately I already own a 40D...


lol, I still have my 20D (I do have a 5D Mark II, as well)

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Hmm, is this the camera that you used the lens that I bought from you on?

----------


## Tod

E-bay for $10k+, with X amount going to various liberty candidates, balance buying your new lenses?

----------


## Gage

> Hmm, is this the camera that you used the lens that I bought from you on?


I did use that lens I sold you previously on the camera until around May 2011, so it was used from March 2010 to May 2011 for the end of Rand's Senate run and beginning of Ron's presidential run.

----------


## Gage

I would also be willing to include a signed (by me) photo of your choice from my photostream of either Ron or Rand Paul.

----------


## Gage

I officially took the plunge and got a new wide angle lens, so I am now free to sell my old camera. If anyone would like to offer their best price, I may be willing to go under the amount I am asking for. Anyone interested?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> I officially took the plunge and got a new wide angle lens, so I am now free to sell my old camera. If anyone would like to offer their best price, I may be willing to go under the amount I am asking for. Anyone interested?


So, what do you need to get for the 50D and 




> I would be willing to include the kit lens (that comes with many of Canon's cameras), the 18-55 f/3.5-5.6, as well. As well as a few batteries so you can start using it once you receive it


?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Gage,

  I had a canon EOS Rebel stolen a couple of months ago and was looking for a replacement.  I'm assuming that the same lenses fit...

  I see the 50D starts used at a bit under $400, which is what a NIB Rebel costs...  are you open to that price point.

-t

----------


## Gage

> Gage,
> 
>   I had a canon EOS Rebel stolen a couple of months ago and was looking for a replacement.  I'm assuming that the same lenses fit...
> 
>   I see the 50D starts used at a bit under $400, which is what a NIB Rebel costs...  are you open to that price point.
> 
> -t


I'm a little bit more wary to do $400, but I will consider it. Most all lenses will fit the 50D, as it is a crop sensor like the Rebel line, as opposed to full frame.

Let me get back to you within the next couple days.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I'm a little bit more wary to do $400, but I will consider it. Most all lenses will fit the 50D, as it is a crop sensor like the Rebel line, as opposed to full frame.
> 
> Let me get back to you within the next couple days.


I've been looking into the D50 a bit more and it seems a higher quality camera than the Rebel.  Could I meet you half way at $450.

thanks,

-t

----------


## Gage

> I've been looking into the D50 a bit more and it seems a higher quality camera than the Rebel.  Could I meet you half way at $450.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> -t


Sorry for the delayed response! I think $450 would be fine. PM me with your address and I will let you know about payment.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Camera arrived.  Very happy with the transaction, with the exception that the lens didn't come with a lens cap.  Not a big deal.  Otherwise great camera in good condition.

I'd recommend you as a seller.

thanks,

-t

----------

